# List Your Favorite Songs to test a Car Audio System!



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Song / Band / Reason

Woman / Scorpions / Airy crisp highs with amazingly full mid and a perfectly blended low end. 

Cannon / Pachelbel / Beauty enough to make you cry. Perfectly flowing mid for the violins and cello and *just* enough of the lower frequencies to round it all out.

One Vision / Queen / The surround effect is amazing in a properly tuned system.

One / Metallica / Intro section with the helicopter landing. Same reason as above.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

FYI its been done before....just search 

But its always nice to hear some new recommendations


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

My bad  I'll look using some different tems.


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=914&highlight=Albums


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

MICHAEL RUFF on the ultimate sheffield disc. wishing well. ask around alot of people use sheffield labs


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

at a usac show i hosted in portland oregon in 1997 we used the title song from the movie "flash dance". the is what usac was using for a sq spl test song!!! i thought it was horrible


----------



## Scott Dodge (Nov 6, 2006)

So Much To Say / Dave Matthews Band / Just an excellent recording, really embraces all the dynamics.

Two Step / Dave Matthews Band / ditto.

Hotel California (Live) / The Eagles / great "acoustic noodling" and such. Nice solid bass drum kick.

There's a few others... I really like Coldplay's "X&Y" (i'm not gay... haha) for auditioning systems... pretty well recorded album.


----------



## POLKAT (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.chesky.com/core/details.cfm?productcode=UD095

Track #5. 

Sara K's voice in this recording will easily let you know if you have your midrange crossed over properly (in a 2 way system). She would make my Peerless Exclusives howl (distortion) at the passage around 40 seconds into the song if I crossed them any higher than 2 kHz at 24 db/octave. I thought it was my tweeters doing it at first.


----------



## Kenny Bania (Aug 1, 2007)

Lil John....

Wwhhhhat! Ooookay! Yeeeeea! 

It's tough to get the "Yee" on YEEEA!...trust me!


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

best songs i've used to test a sound stage are as follows:
michael ruff- wishing well ultimate sheffield disc
fleetwood mac 97 live disc tracks 4 and 5
primus- dmv
claire marlow- all for the feeling sheffield coustic disc
michael jackson classics (the gold 2 disc set) track 13
haydn on the classics by request vol 5

just to name some


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

i like lil'john


----------



## Kenny Bania (Aug 1, 2007)

SQ4ME2 said:


> i like lil'john


Wwwwhat!?!?


----------



## POLKAT (Jan 10, 2007)

Kenny Bania said:


> Lil John....
> 
> Wwhhhhat! Ooookay! Yeeeeea!
> 
> It's tough to get the "Yee" on YEEEA!...trust me!


Ok, that was funny.


----------



## Kenny Bania (Aug 1, 2007)

Also any Counting Crows song. If you get the flat notes and the whining down, you're headed to World Finals.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

Kenny Bania said:


> Also any Counting Crows song. If you get the flat notes and the whining down, you're headed to World Finals.


you can het to world finals hittin pause while playin counting crows

hahahahaha


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

The ECA set of disk and Zukiaudio disk I would take a look at also. They are very good to have in your cd collection.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Kenny Bania said:


> Lil John....
> 
> Wwhhhhat! Ooookay! Yeeeeea!
> 
> It's tough to get the "Yee" on YEEEA!...trust me!



HAHAHAHAHA! Lil Jon is like a one hit wonder. Every ****ing song he did is the same ****. Haha.

Where does one get this ECA disc?

Amish Paradise - Wierd Al FTW!


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

West : Micheal Jackson's Billy Jean
East : Kitaro, Eurobeat musics(more towards SPL test)


----------

